# so long Mikey Modano



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

This guy was my favorite North Star when I was a little guy. He help make USA hockey what it is today.

Recap of a perfect final home game for him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxHg1Nm7 ... r_embedded


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't watch youtube from work, but I guess he's finally retiring.

I wondered where he was this year for the Olympics...


----------



## biggamehunter4481 (May 20, 2010)

funny how he was bobby ryans hero growing up. must have been great for both of them


----------

